# Europe Forum > European Culture & History > European food and recipes >  World Pastry Cup & World Cuisine Contest

## Maciamo

Two major culinary events were taking place in Lyon this week : the World Pastry Cup and the World Cuisine Contest (a.k.a. Bocuse d'Or).

Both events take place once every two years. Gold, silver and bronze medals are attributed by country, a bit like at the Olympics, but for food. 

You can find the past results on the websites. Here are the statistics of medals by country. 

*World Pastry Cup*

*France* : 6 gold medals, 1 silver medal*Japan* : 2 gold, 3 silver, 1 bronze*Belgium* : 1 gold, 3 silver, 2 bronze*USA* : 1 gold, 1 silver, 3 bronze*Italy* : 1 gold, 1 silver, 2 bronze*Netherlands* : 2 silver*Austria, Canada, Luxembourg* : 1 bronze

*World Cuisine Contest*

*France* : 6 gold medals, 2 silver medals, 1 bronze medal*Norway* : 4 gold, 2 silver, 1 bronze*Sweden* : 1 gold, 3 silver*Luxembourg* : 1 gold*Belgium* : 3 silver, 3 bronze*Denmark* : 2 silver, 1 bronze*Germany* : 3 bronze*Iceland, Singapore, Switzerland* : 1 bronze

----------

